# Arachne Is Now In The Hot Seat



## boozercruiser (Mar 30, 2016)

1. VickyNightowl has left The Hot Seat.
2. Ameriscot has left The Hot Seat.
3. Ina has left The Hot Seat
4. Sifuphil has left The Hot Seat
5. Ralphy has left The Hot Seat.
6. Boozercruiser has left The Hot Seat.
7. Gail.S left The Hot Seat.
8. Lydiag has just left the The Hot Seat







*9. Arachne is now in The Hot Seat*

10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia


Just in case anyone is not aware yet what this is all about...

This thread is for people to either offer, or be nominated by another member to go into The HOT Seat, so we can possibly find out more about our friends here. Once in that 'hot seat' so to speak, the idea is for other members to ask that person questions about their life and interests in general. 
Perhaps where they live, do they have pets, do they like a drink, do they go on holidays much, and if so where? I don't really know, as that is for you to decide.
The person will be in the 'Hot Seat' for around 2 days (around 48 hours) answering questions as and when they can. 
That's the general thinking anyway.
Please feel free to offer either yourself, or nominate another forum member, who may or may not want to do this of course.
I think that you will all agree that our VickyNightowl, Ameriscot, Ina, Sifuphil, Ralphy, Boozercruiser, Gail.S and Lydiag all did a rather sterling job in answering their particular questions. I for one feel that I know a lot about them than I did before, which is very nice.
So now sitting in The Hot Seat is Arachne
Arachne will be strapped in for around 48 hours, starting from now.

18.00PM GMT Wednesday 30th March 2016 until 18.00PM on Friday 1st April 2016.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 30, 2016)

Hi Arachne
And a big welcome to The Hot Seat.
Please just settle in and answer any questions in your own time, and at your leisure.
My question for the moment is...

If you could live in a book, TV show or movie, what would it be?


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 30, 2016)

I love your avatar and verse, where did you get the fondness for spiders?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 30, 2016)

What is your favorite forest animal?


----------



## Pinky (Mar 30, 2016)

What era in life are your fondest memories from?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Hi Arachne
> And a big welcome to The Hot Seat.
> Please just settle in and answer any questions in your own time, and at your leisure.
> My question for the moment is...
> ...




Well you might find this daft but it would be in a Lord of the Rings book/ movie. I am a nerd at heart and love the lore and story telling of Tolkien. Plus I would be a kick ass elf   hehe.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I love your avatar and verse, where did you get the fondness for spiders?



Actually I am deathly afraid of spiders. I was bitten when ten, by a hobo spider and the infection it came with almost killed me. I have the name to help remind me that spiders are more afraid of you then you should be of them. The verse is a compliment to the name and it all helps..


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> What is your favorite forest animal?



Definitely a wolf, their bond of family is very strong and they are quick, agile and just beautiful animals.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

Pinky said:


> What era in life are your fondest memories from?


  Have to say my time as a child 4-10 carefree and not having to deal with the adult things I had to after my tenth year. Innocent would best way to describe it..


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 30, 2016)

If you had to live inside a movie what movie would you choose?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you feel more at ease alone or with people?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 30, 2016)

Do you follow The Way? Which one?


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Have you traveled? If yes, where?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 30, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Well you might find this daft but it would be in a Lord of the Rings book/ movie. I am a nerd at heart and love the lore and story telling of Tolkien. Plus I would be a kick ass elf   hehe.



Thank you very much for that reply Arachne.
And I don't find you answer daft at all.
I love people willing to kick ass, depending on whatever!

Now then...

How do you want to be remembered?


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> If you had to live inside a movie what movie would you choose?



Definitely Lord Of The Rings, my favorite fantasy story.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Do you feel more at ease alone or with people?



I would say alone, I am a solitary person. I dislike crowds for the most part and am happiest when I am alone or with family or a close friend.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

SifuPhil said:


> Do you follow The Way? Which one?


 Hmm well The Way to me was not only a movie, it was a Christian based cult as well. But if you are referring to my Wiccan beliefs then I would tell you I am a solitary witch. I am quite solitary by nature but do love to share my beliefs. As it is meant to be shared. If someone is thrown by the word witch, I tell them that it really  means “wise woman” or, quite simply, someone trained in the arts of  communicating with nature and whatever you call the invisible power that  spins the planets and governs the tides. For me, that is Universe, Goddess, God, Creator, interchangeably according to my needs or mood. My days flow like anyone’s, with the added exception of following my own disciplines. Mine are suited to my own personality. I hope this answers your inquiry. ^.^


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Have you traveled? If yes, where?



Lets see Greece times 10 at least. Italy, The Netherlands, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, USA, and my place of birth England.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 30, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Now then...
> 
> How do you want to be remembered?



Well I am about to be a grandmother for the first time ( June 6th) I would like them to remember me as a fair, honest, spiritual being. Who was fun and knew how to laugh at herself.


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 30, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Lets see Greece times 10 at least. Italy, The Netherlands, France, Germany, Austria, Switzerland, USA, and my place of birth England.



Very nice!

Where in Greece and the Netherlands did you go to?


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Now then Arachne.
I am very interested to know what your answer is to this question...

If you could take only 3 items with you to a desert island.
What would they be?


----------



## Ralphy1 (Mar 31, 2016)

Tell us about your fantasy life, the good stuff...


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 31, 2016)

Congrats on your first grandchild!

When did you first become interested in Paganism and how long have you practiced?


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

What is your greatest strength?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Hmm well The Way to me was not only a movie, it was a Christian based cult as well. But if you are referring to my Wiccan beliefs then I would tell you I am a solitary witch. I am quite solitary by nature but do love to share my beliefs. As it is meant to be shared. If someone is thrown by the word witch, I tell them that it really  means “wise woman” or, quite simply, someone trained in the arts of  communicating with nature and whatever you call the invisible power that  spins the planets and governs the tides. For me, that is Universe, Goddess, God, Creator, interchangeably according to my needs or mood. My days flow like anyone’s, with the added exception of following my own disciplines. Mine are suited to my own personality. I hope this answers your inquiry. ^.^



Wonderful reply - thank you.

As a late teen / early 20's guy I was fascinated by witchcraft. In fact, I lived down the street from an occult supply store, so they got plenty of my business and I attended some classes there. I suppose my Taoist beliefs have much in common with your Way. Merry Meet, M'Lady!


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Tell us about your fantasy life, the good stuff...



Fantasy life.
THe good stuff eh!
Arachne, we are waiting for a reply on THAT one!

In the meantime...

If you could get away with a crime, would you?
If yes, what would it be? 
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Where in Greece and the Netherlands did you go to?



 In Greece, Athens and the Peloponnese, Patra  in particular. Ithaki, Zakinthos. The rest of the time I am found on the island of Kefalonia on the Ionian side. Whoops forgot The Netherlands, just Amsterdam..


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Now then Arachne.
> I am very interested to know what your answer is to this question...
> 
> If you could take only 3 items with you to a desert island.
> What would they be?



Hmm I would say a candle, fresh water and machete.. A Candle for my beliefs and light, fresh water cause hey its a desert and a machete cause I could cut things to build shelter.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

Ralphy1 said:


> Tell us about your fantasy life, the good stuff...




Fantasy life? lol there would be lots of sex and debauchery lol goodness..


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Congrats on your first grandchild!
> 
> When did you first become interested in Paganism and how long have you practiced?


 Thank you so much..

Lets see I was always forced to conform to Christian beliefs from a small child and throughout my marriage. But I always knew I had a special connection with nature and I felt there was something more for me spiritually within it's context. I embraced it about 10 years ago, and have never looked back. I am thankful for my knowledge and what I learned from a child, however it was just not the calling for me. Hope that makes sense.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

Shalimar said:


> What is your greatest strength?


  I would say it is my compassion for all that life offers one.


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Fantasy life.
> THe good stuff eh!
> Arachne, we are waiting for a reply on THAT one!
> 
> ...



Sorry no, I would be to upset with myself and could not carry the guilt. Sorry


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Sorry no, I would be to upset with myself and could not carry the guilt. Sorry




Never be sorry for doing the right thing.


----------



## Shalimar (Mar 31, 2016)

Re your post about compassion Arachne, beautifully put, touched.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> Fantasy life? lol there would be lots of sex and debauchery lol goodness..



Question...
Can I join you?!:sentimental:

Also...

If you could master one skill you don't have right now.
What would it be?
[h=3][/h]


----------



## Arachne (Mar 31, 2016)

I wish I could master the  eight- angle pose in yoga, now that would be a skill..
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[h=3][/h]


----------



## vickyNightowl (Mar 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> In Greece, Athens and the Peloponnese, Patra  in particular. Ithaki, Zakinthos. The rest of the time I am found on the island of Kefalonia on the Ionian side. Whoops forgot The Netherlands, just Amsterdam..



Oif you go again,try and visit Nafplion,ligourgio and the ancient theater.


Are you done traveling?


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 31, 2016)

Do you believe animals experience emotions?


----------



## Ina (Mar 31, 2016)

Hello Arachne, 

I have a 25 y/o grandson in PA, that tells me he is a Wiccan member.  I am a Native American and we believe a person's connection with the earth and the universe is the greatest bond a person can have.  Here are my questions.

1. Is Wicca a part your beliefs?
2. Has an animal ever saved you?
3. Do all witches have the same beliefs?  :wave:


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 31, 2016)

If you could pick a tattoo regardless if you would actually have it that would express you perfectly What would it be? Where would it be?


----------



## SifuPhil (Mar 31, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I wish I could master the  eight- angle pose in yoga, now that would be a skill..



Especially if you only have two feet ...


----------



## Gail.S (Mar 31, 2016)

What food combo do you love that others think is odd?


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 1, 2016)

What are you most grateful for Arachne?


----------



## fureverywhere (Apr 1, 2016)

Makes me hurt to look at her


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

vickyNightowl said:


> Oif you go again,try and visit Nafplion,ligourgio and the ancient theater.
> 
> 
> Are you done traveling?



Nope I wish to go to a few other places.. like back to England, see Wales and Scotland too.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Do you believe animals experience emotions?



Absolutely, I definitely believe they experience emotions. I can tell my cats emotions just from their stance at the time. So other animals are the same way. You just need to be open to it.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

Ina said:


> Hello Arachne,
> 
> I have a 25 y/o grandson in PA, that tells me he is a Wiccan member.  I am a Native American and we believe a person's connection with the earth and the universe is the greatest bond a person can have.  Here are my questions.
> 
> ...



Yes, I explained my system if you would would check a few posts back.
Yes, A crow as a matter of fact, which I believe is my spirit animal. I was having a severe allergic reaction and the crow made such a noise outside my bedroom window mum came in and found me.
No, they do not each is different I believe and no two are the same. We all have different disciplines and animal spirits etc..


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

Gail.S said:


> What food combo do you love that others think is odd?



I love marmite on garlic toast, it is a acquired taste marmite. I grew up on the spread..


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If you could pick a tattoo regardless if you would actually have it that would express you perfectly What would it be? Where would it be?



I would pick this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The symbols of my faith.. On my upper back where shoulder blades meet. It is on my bucket list ..


----------



## Arachne (Apr 1, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> What are you most grateful for Arachne?



I am grateful for my two children the most. There was no finer thing to me than to carry, birth and raise them.


----------



## Linda (Apr 1, 2016)

Hi Arachne,  I am not Wiccan but we share some of the same beliefs. 

Do you believe in any conspiracy theories or do you have any interest in conspiracy theories?

In looking back on your life do you wish you had insisted on living the way you wanted to or was it best you went along with the Christian beliefs of your husband?  And if I misread or misunderstood what you said earlier just ignore this question.


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 1, 2016)

Arachne said:


> I am grateful for my two children the most. There was no finer thing to me than to carry, birth and raise them.



Thank you for answering my question Arachne, and I admire your response.

Now then, it is 1.45am GMT right now in the UK
I am hoping around 4.00PM GMT that I can place the next person on The Hot Seat.
In order this would be Bobw235.
Can Bob please try and give an indication he would or would not be available?
Otherwise I will look to the next person, and so on.

Thank you.

Kenny 


*9. Arachne is now in The Hot Seat*

10. Bobw235
11 Whatinthe 
12. Shalimar
13. Lon
14. Mariana
15. fureverywhere
16. Cheshire Cat
17. Gia


----------



## BlunderWoman (Apr 1, 2016)

Arachne thank you for answering my questions & reading about you has been interesting


----------



## boozercruiser (Apr 2, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Arachne thank you for answering my questions & reading about you has been interesting



Yes, I second BW emotions there.
Particularly as I am a very emotional person who blubs very easily, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




and before you slink off into the sunset Arachne, can you tell us what kinda stuff brings you to tears?


----------



## Arachne (Apr 2, 2016)

Linda said:


> Hi Arachne,  I am not Wiccan but we share some of the same beliefs.
> 
> Do you believe in any conspiracy theories or do you have any interest in conspiracy theories?
> 
> In looking back on your life do you wish you had insisted on living the way you wanted to or was it best you went along with the Christian beliefs of your husband?  And if I misread or misunderstood what you said earlier just ignore this question.


  No I am not much on conspiracy sorry. On living the way I wanted I believe that I was meant to follow the path I did. We are a sum of all our parts.


----------



## Arachne (Apr 2, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> Arachne thank you for answering my questions & reading about you has been interesting


  Thank you for asking them *hugs*


----------



## Arachne (Apr 2, 2016)

boozercruiser said:


> Yes, I second BW emotions there.
> Particularly as I am a very emotional person who blubs very easily,
> 
> 
> ...



Oh I am walking tear duct. I can cry at the national anthem, a news report or just cause I feel I need to do it. like you I am an emotional person.. ^.^


----------



## Arachne (Apr 2, 2016)

Finally a big thank you to all who posted and asked me questions. It was fun and made me really feel like part of the community.. Bright Blessings to you all..^.^


----------

